# So..we got some land, now what?



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I know Halloween is another full year away now, but we all know how time can fly by when you're ill prepared. A few years back, my brother and I became heavily involved in a charity haunt which was successful, but for some reason, it was decided to kill the project in the following years. Now, we've secured some land to run our own haunt on, and are looking forward to getting up and running in the next year. I know it's early, but I know there's so much more to running a haunt than ambiance and props. What I really need help with, are what liscenses, or permits are typically required to run a haunt with an admission fee, and where would I go to find an insurance policy? We are going to find an organization to donate the profits to, so far it's looking like maybe habitat for humanity, or red cross...but we're not dead set on it yet. I apologise for the wall of text here, but I'm hoping someone can get me pointed in the right direction here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Talk to your city/town officials, much depends upon the size, type, and location for the haunt. Having the officials on board from the start can make things a whole lot easier for you. What your haunt will be for (which charity or cause) can also make a big difference in what's required permit and insurance wise. What you would have in your haunt can also make a difference. If there is a cave, or enclosed area people have to walk through, open flames, etc., all kinds of things come into play.
But you're smart to get a jump on it now.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You need to link up with a charity & their 501-c3 status..perhaps then you would come under the umbrella of their insurance as well. Thats your main goal right now..insurance coverage.


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to look into that. We've been around the actual building of a haunt before, so there won't be any open flames, or other usual "virgin haunter" mistakes. We are also going to be wheel chair accessable at all points within the haunt..it's a bit of a moot point, but I see sooo many haunted attractions that simply aren't. The place is outdoors, and out of city limits, which is both a blessing and a curse. The good being no noise ordinance  and since it isn't going to be indoors, I don't have the issue of meeting the sq. footage that would require a sprinkler system for fire safety. The bad being that special attention will have to be paid to actors', and patrons' needs if the weather sucks. As well as having to waterproof everything...fortunately though, the property has electric and water on it so that will be good as well....Alot of work to go from here though!


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you Debbie! And your'e correct, our number one priority right now is chasing down all the paperwork so that in the following months all we have to do is build build build.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Permit processes are diferent from town to town and county to county. Example, the town next over from me doesn't require a special use permit but mine does. In the permit process the town will want to know everything including where and how will you park cars, is the parking area lighted, will there be a traffic issue, are there concerns from neighbors, hour of operation. You will need at least a DBA if it will be.for profit. There are insurence companies that deal with special events. Some towns might like to see an emergency plan in case you have a problem. If you become really popular, you may need to hire off duty police and emts.

This is all just to start. Check out WWW.hauntbook.com

For everything you know allready, there is something that you don't.


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

stagehand1975 said:


> Permit processes are diferent from town to town and county to county. Example, the town next over from me doesn't require a special use permit but mine does. In the permit process the town will want to know everything including where and how will you park cars, is the parking area lighted, will there be a traffic issue, are there concerns from neighbors, hour of operation. You will need at least a DBA if it will be.for profit. There are insurence companies that deal with special events. Some towns might like to see an emergency plan in case you have a problem. If you become really popular, you may need to hire off duty police and emts.
> 
> This is all just to start. Check out WWW.hauntbook.com
> 
> For everything you know allready, there is something that you don't.


Thanks a ton! And you are very correct, I'm just fortunate enough to have the good sense to ask for help/advice  Cheers!


----------

